# Satsuma Wine



## LAgreeneyes (Oct 24, 2013)

Someone gave me 5 gallons of satsumas, so I started a batch of satsuma wine last night. Anyone make satsuma wine before?


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes. Used a variation on this recipe. My notes say I had to add acid blend to get the pH _down _to 3.7. I also added boiled water of 2 bananas for body. It is not my best wine, but that probably has more to do with the winemaker and recipe than the fruit.

Next time I thought I would 1) use more fruit; 2) get the pH down a lot more, probably in the 3.3 range; 3) ferment it on the rinds so that as the alcohol is produced it extracts some of the oils from the rinds.

Could you post your recipe please?


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jan 31, 2014)

My satsuma wine is turning out to be great!!!!


----------



## Cxwgfamily (Nov 25, 2016)

Can you provide some details. I am starting several batches with different recipes to try and settle on one recipe for the future. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arne (Nov 26, 2016)

This was LA's last post from back in 2014. Havn't heard from him/her since. @Stressbaby is still around tho. Maybe he will jump on and let you know how it went and what he used for a recipe. Arne.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 26, 2016)

LAgreeneyes said:


> Someone gave me 5 gallons of satsumas, so I started a batch of satsuma wine last night. Anyone make satsuma wine before?



I have one going right now, you can check out the thread if you like....

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54952


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 26, 2016)

@Arne, happy do do so.

This is not my original recipe. This is my original recipe, tweaked in the way I would do it now.



> 2 pint (~1 L) of freshly squeezed Satsuma or Tangerine orange juice
> Satsuma zest
> 2 lbs. (1.1 kg) cane sugar
> 6 pints (3.1 L) water
> ...



Three other optional tweaks to consider: First, if you have additional zest or could reserve some zest for the secondary, I would use some additional zest for a month in the secondary after the second racking. Next, bentonite on day 3 in the primary probably will help this wine clear. Finally, I've been pleased with those fruit wines in which I've combined white grape concentrate with banana water for body - so adding 1 can of Welch's/Niagra (or 1 cup Alexander's Sauv Blanc) would be a good tweak as well.

Edited to remove link to @Johnd thread, as he jumped in and beat me to it.


----------

